# FAKE Surge??? Did time-lapse video reveal an Uber secret?



## Turnrightuphere

Have you ever chased the surge only for it to start evaporating as you approach it?

Have you ever had a high $$$ surge rate but never received a ping for a ride?

If you answered "yes" to either of these, you may have fallen victim to what I believe is one of many _tricks_ Uber is currently using to manipulate the market - FAKE SURGE!

I did an experiment...

I filmed the surge map data using the time-lapse feature on a friends phone.

It looked just like you would expect...Pink blobs floating around and drastically changing their shape, size and location.

However...The pink blob that was closest to my location...It never changed...Not even a little bit.

It stayed at a consistent $8.50 surge with ZERO CHANGES over the entire 2.5 hours I filmed it.

How can that be?

Why is it that the demand for rides further from my location drastically changed every few minutes but the demand closest to my location always showed peak surge?

Could Uber be manipulating their surge maps to try and get more of us out on the road?

Try it yourself and see what results you get!!!

Good luck out there!


----------



## Iann

I wish I had my current phone which can record video of the screen. 
I could of done this and will when I get back to driving Uber.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

*Simply put: NEVER CHASE SURGE.*

This is UP.NET 101.

Be Smart. 
Try to avoid Uber/Lyft's Mind Games.


----------



## FLKeys

Feb 2019 I snapped a screen shot of fake surge and posted it.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-case-for-fake-surge.310837/
No way there was a 2.5 X surge in the middle of a 7 mile bridge.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Simply put: NEVER CHASE SURGE.*
> 
> This is UP.NET 101.
> 
> Be Smart.
> Try to avoid Uber/Lyft's Mind Games.


The only time I will "Chase a Surge" is if it is in the direction I was going any way. And yes often they slowly dissipate as I approach.


----------



## wallae

I only do surge. I chase it. I do great.
sometimes what you said happens to me. Get right in a $7 surge. Hit on and it’s gone. I go right back off line. I won’t do 1 ride. F them. Most of the time it comes right back on and I go back online.
I will not drive for 60 cents a mile
It’s 10-15 bucks an hour here ..(before expenses)


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Turnrightuphere said:


> Have you ever chased the surge only for it to start evaporating as you approach it?
> 
> Have you ever had a high $$$ surge rate but never received a ping for a ride?
> 
> If you answered "yes" to either of these, you may have fallen victim to what I believe is one of many _tricks_ Uber is currently using to manipulate the market - FAKE SURGE!
> 
> I did an experiment...
> 
> I filmed the surge map data using the time-lapse feature on a friends phone.
> 
> It looked just like you would expect...Pink blobs floating around and drastically changing their shape, size and location.
> 
> However...The pink blob that was closest to my location...It never changed...Not even a little bit.
> 
> It stayed at a consistent $8.50 surge with ZERO CHANGES over the entire 2.5 hours I filmed it.
> 
> How can that be?
> 
> Why is it that the demand for rides further from my location drastically changed every few minutes but the demand closest to my location always showed peak surge?
> 
> Could Uber be manipulating their surge maps to try and get more of us out on the road?
> 
> Try it yourself and see what results you get!!!
> 
> Good luck out there!


As surge is based on driver availability it, of course, dissappears as drivers arrive in the area. 
Hense the term "don't chase surge". If it pops up while you sit there... Great.

Second, you know who else can see the surge? 
Riders. 
Know what most of them do? 
Keep closing and reopening the app until the price drops. 
Did it myself when the wife and I had to wait for tires the other day. Took Uber 7.00 to restaurants. When it came time to leave they wanted over 18.00 for the same distance. I finally accepted a return trip rate at 8.67.

Oh, and I tipped both drivers 5.00 as I am not some ungrateful asshole... Just a regular asshole.

You, however, may need to get on some medication for your paranoia.


----------



## wallae

A girl on Twitter sent me a picture of what she says is her and her friends screens at the exact same time while sitting together. 
One had surge, the other didn’t.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

First dont chase the surge, 

Second I understand this might be new to you but ask the people that have been doing it for a while this has been going on since forever, its in ubers interest to strategically place drivers which leads to....

Third I understand covid changed the game a little bit but it isn't exactly rocket science there are patterns to this rideshare thing, humans are creatures of habit highly adaptable but still creatures of habit.... thats why attention to detail is important not just for this but in aspects of life as the sayin goes the devil is in the details. Its best to learn to pay attention to what you're doing at all times and remember things and you can make money.


----------



## wallae

I’m chasing or not driving 
This morning I did three rides in one hour
Took up the whole hour
Got each ride while on a ride
Took in 29 dollars 
17 was surge 😂

with no surge is it worth driving 🤔


----------



## Wrb06wrx

wallae said:


> I'm chasing or not driving
> This morning I did three rides in one hour
> Took up the whole hour
> Got each ride while on a ride
> Took in 29 dollars
> 17 was surge &#128514;
> 
> with no surge is it worth driving &#129300;


I'm not disagreeing with your question they don't have promotions in your area? Last time I drove I drove for 3 hrs made $162, 60 of it was promotions three trip series promo although my approach is different, im looking for a specific number as quickly as possible when I go out once I hit it i throw DF on towards home if it looks promising ill take it i am also a part timer I used to be alot more active driving but you know the story rate cuts lack of surge most times it doesn't pay so i don't unless i need the money for something although I am quick to cut my losses if its not going well


----------



## wallae

I’m in a tough area with the average ride is 3.50 and just a few long rides where you come home empty
I’ve seen some of the promotions that you speak of but they’re all was too hard to get a ride in the goofy area which is only 100 yards wide at some points


----------



## Stealth

Airplane mode and turn off location. That's how you get surge and beat Uber at their game


----------



## wallae

I remember a time ago people being deactivated for that


----------



## Disgusted Driver

wallae said:


> I remember a time ago people being deactivated for that


Only at the airport or in concert with each other will uber give you a hard time about it. At bar close I turn app off, get to middle of surge and then go online. Repeat till surge goes away, then go home.


----------



## Nats121

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Simply put: NEVER CHASE SURGE.*
> 
> This is UP.NET 101.
> 
> Be Smart.
> Try to avoid Uber/Lyft's Mind Games.


That's one of the first pieces of advice I was given when I started doing rideshare.

While it may make sense at least some of the time it's also a potentially self-serving piece of advice because drivers who are already in the surge zone benefit when other drivers stay out.


----------



## wallae

Nats121 said:


> That's one of the first pieces of advice I was given when I started doing rideshare.
> 
> While it may make sense at least some of the time it's also a potentially self-serving piece of advice because drivers who are already in the surge zone benefit when other drivers stay out.


I always chase and 90% if the time I win.
People need to follow their own path as opposed to taking advice from someone in a completely different city who has no idea about yours.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

wallae said:


> I always chase and 90% if the time I win.
> People need to follow their own path as opposed to taking advice from someone in a completely different city who has no idea about yours.


Advice is exactly what it is, Advice. Everyone can choose to heed it, or ignore it. 
But often experience is correct. Choose wisely.
Intelligence is learning from your mistakes.
Wisdom is learning from the mistakes of others.


----------



## Jo3030

the scams never end.


----------



## wallae

I only did 1 ride the other day
Chased and paid my weekend gas bill

Went in the airport access road to get it.


----------



## ANT 7

1-Never chase a surge
2-Most surges are fake
3-Many times you will not get a ping inside the surge area
4-If you do, it will be a base fare adn/or Uber will steal the surge

Ask me how I know.

Ignore surges at all times. If you get a surge fare great, but otherwise, just consider the orange or red on the map to be a momentary inconvenience.

Always drive and position your car based on your knowledge of the local marfket and time of day.


----------



## Youburr

Turnrightuphere said:


> Could Uber be manipulating their surge maps to try and get more of us out on the road?


Yes. They want you to be where _*Uber's*_ profit potential is higher, not *your's*.

Always ignore surges. But do remember where they occur...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I had an interesting experience last week.

A guy told me they were ordering 2 cars back to the hotel from Disney at close, OK... like that NEVER Happens at closing time at disney world.

Phone #1 showed $15, Phone #2 showed $25.

He walks over and asks me how much to get to Hotel Fancy Smancy...

"$20, I can take 3"

"Yeah alright let's go, i swear it's like everyone is pulling prices out of their asses"

"Well that hotel is in the $ 18-21 range depending on redlights, $20 sounds like a good number and you have your phone out, so you were looking for a flat rate" I reply as am loading his stroller in the cab, I also pull out the booster seat for his munchkin...


"Tell me something, why would it show a different price to two phones going to the same location at the same time?" the dude asks.

"well, there's an algorithm that charges more depending on whether or not they think you're likely to pay a surge, IE charging as much as they think they can get away with" I explain.

"So because my daughter is cheap and will wait out the surge she gets $15, but me,... when I take ubers to around on a business trip I'll pay whatever so it charges me an extra $10?"

"Yup" I reply. I shut up the trunk and get driving. It's one of those awkward silences to their hotel. I'm unloading their stroller and the guy hands me $25. (the exact amount uber was going to charge him) course It never made it onto my trip sheet for some reason...


----------



## wallae

>€Many times you will not get a ping inside the surge area

i take my surges to go in most cases
Go get it and take it downtown or another bust area


----------



## UberChiefPIT

wallae said:


> >€Many times you will not get a ping inside the surge area
> 
> i take my surges to go in most cases
> Go get it and take it downtown or another bust area


Grab it, set destination filter with the soonest arrive-by time, and take your surge to the best spots


----------



## babaowo

I love this!!!


----------



## tonytone1908

Surges in west palm beach have been great lately. And they're not raising the rates on riders a lot of the time except from the airport. I've only had a handful of non surge rides since Christmas which is helpful because I'm trying to get my acceptance to rate up and with a 30 buck surge I'll take any damn ride! Lol. Not to mention I've been saving mad guess and my dollar per mile and clocked in hourly rate have been insane lately. Hope it keeps up. I think a lot of other drivers are back on unemployment.


----------



## tonytone1908

UberChiefPIT said:


> Grab it, set destination filter with the soonest arrive-by time, and take your surge to the best spots


Area preference helps too. I set to palm beach county only and it avoids me from too many long rides at those good surge times. No fort Lauderdale, no port st lucie, just wellington at the worst. If I'm going there I log off and get the hell out.

The key is, as soon as you get the ride you turn off area preference and it doesn't eat up your time. You do have to stop requests before picking up the ride and make sure you turn it back on before logging back on again but your 2 hours will go a long way.

I don't lose out on rides that way at all. Most times I have a ride within two minutes of logging in. Sometimes I get one instant when I get to a good surge area and hit GO. I rarely have down time unless I want it these days in WPB.


----------



## Alantc

Has anybody noticed especially in my area when the surge comes up like a $1.50 and you're right on top of it it doesn't show up that's what you're going to get for the next ride when the surge goes away. Looks like uber has changed their surge for the drivers for when the surge goes away you used to get that surge for the next ride. I guess you're not going to get it unless the person is wanting a ride in that area.


----------

